# Canadian Tire Customers Can Use iPhone To Scan Barcodes



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Canadian Tire has launched a free app for iPhone which allows customers to scan product barcodes in stores and instantly access product information including price, reviews and availability. Customers can also locate the nearest Canadian Tire store, based on their current location, search for products on canadiantire.ca and browse the Canadian Tire flyer on their iPhone.










"Canadians are embracing technology as part of their daily lives and want instant access to information, whenever they need it, wherever they are," says Rob Shields, Senior Vice President, Marketing, Canadian Tire. "Especially during the holiday season, customers will appreciate our free mobile app that will make all holiday shopping easier and stress-free."










Developed by Canadian based Simply Good Technologies, the Canadian Tire mobile app combines image capture and upload capabilities, and GPS location mapping to allow iPhone users to:

· Locate the nearest Canadian Tire store based on their current location

· Search for products, information and pricing currently available on canadiantire.ca

· Use barcode scanning to instantly access a wide array of product-specific information

· View the Canadian Tire weekly flyer, and current sales and discounts

For more information on downloading the free mobile application and a video demonstrating how the mobile application works, visit www.canadiantire.ca/mobileapp.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Fantastic!


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

this is good. I shop there often and I'm always on their website using my iphone looking for prices and reviews etc...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Agreed. Something I that I will use often.


----------



## Thom (May 10, 2005)

I just downloaded the App and find it is a little slow.. and freezes when I try to use the scan function... I have removed the App. I'll ry re-installing it again when the next version is out.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

That is odd. I downloaded and installed the app on my iPhone 4 and it runs lightening fast and the bar code feature works great. (I had a pack of batteries recently purchased and it scanned it very quickly, almost an instant read.)


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

Great! An app every Canadian should have.


----------



## Thom (May 10, 2005)

SINC said:


> That is odd. I downloaded and installed the app on my iPhone 4 and it runs lightening fast and the bar code feature works great. (I had a pack of batteries recently purchased and it scanned it very quickly, almost an instant read.)


I'll give it a try again in the morning..


----------



## Eric0 (Nov 22, 2007)

Does the app help you find what you're looking for in the store?


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

And the RIM guy thinks there's no future in apps. Famous last words.


----------



## elvtnedge (Aug 10, 2007)

When I first ran the app it asked if I want to allow or disallow something and I clicked on disallow by accident. Now when I try to run the app I get a popup before the program stars loading that says GPS feature is currently disabled Please enable it and try again. Where do I turn on the GPS? I tried uninstalling and reinstalling and same thing.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

elvtnedge said:


> When I first ran the app it asked if I want to allow or disallow something and I clicked on disallow by accident. Now when I try to run the app I get a popup before the program stars loading that says GPS feature is currently disabled Please enable it and try again. Where do I turn on the GPS? I tried uninstalling and reinstalling and same thing.


check your Settings app and notifications area.


----------



## elvtnedge (Aug 10, 2007)

I went to settings -> notifications and the program isn't listed there..

am I missing something?

edit... its under settings --> general --location services... it works..


----------



## cantwait (Jul 24, 2009)

you need to remove it from phone, download again and choose yes to allow location. or wait til its updated they are fixing that bug where you dont have to allow your location in the app.


----------



## SD-B (Oct 28, 2009)

I am sure this one will work as it is geared for CT but I have downloaded other free scanner type apps that say they will scan the information to you but the few times I tried them, they didnt................i wonder if anyone else has had luck with those other ones?

This one i will download


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

This is dangerous. Now what are the salespeople going to do when the app says an item is in stock and they are too lazy to get it out of the back room or they can't find it???


----------



## WCraig (Jul 28, 2004)

No workee for me--iPhone 3GS with iOS 4.2.1?!?


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

*Other scan apps ?*



SD-B said:


> I am sure this one will work as it is geared for CT but I have downloaded other free scanner type apps that say they will scan the information to you but the few times I tried them, they didnt................i wonder if anyone else has had luck with those other ones?
> 
> This one i will download



Try Red Laser ( on David Pogues list of 10 must have iPhone Apps in NYT recently)

I scanned code on back of a NY Travel Guide my s/o bought in NY last month for $15.95!
It listed it at $6.95 on Amazon, plus a bunch more places carrying book!

RedLaser ? Impossibly accurate barcode scanning


----------



## MacDaddy68 (Dec 1, 2009)

3GS iOS 4.2.1 here as well... and I can't get it to work either 

Great idea for an app though - just needs to get some bugs worked out.


----------



## Thom (May 10, 2005)

Latest download now works on my 3Gs, but after I close the App the GPS keeps running... can't get it to stop. Had to re-boot, then trashed the app again. ALmost ready to give up.

Update: Just re-installed it and it now works fine. Great to scan goods in other stores like Walmart. It brings up the CT price so you can instantly compare.


----------



## wellfed (Jul 23, 2010)

works great on a 4. Awesome app!


----------

